# So, is porphyrin good or bad?



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I've heard a bit of controversy online whether porphyrin is normal or "sicky signs." I think it's a normal thing, like eye and nose boogies for people, because my girls always have a bit around their noses. But occasionally (Very occasionally) Rosie gets a lot around one of her eyes. I seriously thought her eye got ripped out once because there was so much. That was a little less than a month ago. I thought I'd best be sure if I should ignore it or try to fix it.

Summary: Is Porphyrin good or bad?

Thanks!


----------



## Zanie (Dec 30, 2015)

I figure that it's a bad sign (you don't want your nose or eyes to leak either, and they do wash themselves so there shouldn't regularily be poryforin on them), but a little once in a while is probably nothing.
However I have one of my 6 ladies that has som in one or both eyes pretty much always, sometimes almost clean sometimes a lot. I can't find anything wrong with her otherwise and vet finds nothing. I've changed bedding and anything I thought could bring allergy but.. no change. So..I guess it's a bad sign, but it doesn't always mean that they're very sick?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

It is not good.

If every now and then you see a tiny bit that is fine but When you are seeing it often or in large amounts (more so if it is recurring) it is because it is in excess and signals a problem.

Causes can be:


> Poor nutrition
> Deprivation of water
> Pain
> Illness (e.g., respiratory disease bacterial or viral)
> ...


http://ratguide.com/health/eyes/porphyrin_secretions_red_tears.php


I would just go through and check if there may be an issue, such as:
is she getting lots of access to water - sometimes bottles won't work well so having multiple bottles is a good idea and giving fresh water daily & not adding stuff to the water.
What type of diet are u feeding her? Is she getting veggies & healthy nums?
How large is her cage? Is it being cleaned often enough?
Environmental stuff like listed above- smoking around the rats, strong scents/fragrances, etc..
And lastly illness. Is she sneezing or showing other signs?

I'd also check for anything in her cage or play area that could injure her eye. Or what type of bedding u r using as sometimes it can get in the eye and bother it. I have heard it happen with stuff like hay & sometimes wood chips.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Some rats naturally produce more porphyrin than others. Some rats wake up with it but after but their first good grooming it should be gone for the day.Porphyrin is a symptom that can be caused by multiple issues. Issues with the eye, being stressed, being ill and not bothering or being well enough to groom it off. So some porph is OK, but a lot or persistent porphyrin is not.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Porphryn in its own right is not bad or good, it simply is a dye found in a fair few of the fluids rats excrete. Its in tears, saliva and nasal discharge. So much like in humans a dot of "sleep" in the corner of our eyes is fine. Some pink flecks to a pale rats fur over there shoulder is also normal. What isn't is when I rat has a lot of red around its eyes or nose (showing they have extra tears or nasal discharge) or they have excessive / abnormal staining over there body. That's when you know something is up. This can range from the simple "bit of dust got in my eye or up my nose) to "I have pneumonia", so you need to read it with the rest of the rats body symptoms and make a call based on that.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

moonkissed said:


> It is not good.
> 
> If every now and then you see a tiny bit that is fine but When you are seeing it often or in large amounts (more so if it is recurring) it is because it is in excess and signals a problem.
> 
> ...


It cleared up the next day when she got it. 

We use Aspen, and we have since we got her and this is the only bedding that is sold nearby that doesn't give my rats problems (I used to use CareFresh)

I'll try to get more water bottles ASAP!

Yeah, I give them vegetables when I can and fruits occasionally

No one in our house smokes, and we just hoard candles in the kitchen without using them.

I'll give the cage and play place an inspection. 

Thanks!


----------

